# Angeln in USA, South Carolina



## SchwalmAngler (29. August 2010)

Ich muss demnächst beruflich in die USA, genauer gesagt nach Spartanburg in South Carolina. Wenn ich schon mal da drüben bin, würd ich gern ein wenig angeln. 

Weiss jemand wie sich das in den USA mit Angellizenzen und Angelscheinen für ein Gewässer verhält?

Ich gehe davon aus, das man (besonders als Ausländer) keine Prüfung wie hier in Deutschland braucht?

Wie sieht das mit Tages- oder Wochenkarten für ein Gewässer aus? Kann man sich dort einfach einen Schein für ein Gewässer in irgend einem Angelladen (wie hier in Deutschland) kaufen?

Als Zielfisch dachte ich an Barsche, Hecht oder Zander. Wollte halt hauptsächlich nen wenig Spinnfischen gehen. Denke mal, das ich mir dort drüben dann das Grund-Tackle (Rute, Rolle und Köder) kaufen werde. Da wirds ja sicherlich nen paar günstige Sachen geben die ich für die Zeit in der ich da bin nutzen kann. Evtl. werd ich das Zeugs dann später mit der Firmenpost nach Deutschland schicken lassen.

Momentan gehts mir jedoch mehr um die Bedingungen damit ich überhaupt angeln kann. Währe super wenn mir jemand ein paar Infos geben könnte.


----------



## Ein_Angler (29. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln in USA, South Carolina*

Hier kannst du dich direkt beim Goverment informieren. Du bekommst Angelerlaubnisse übrigens nur in der City bzw. Town Hall.

http://sc.gov/Pages/default.aspx

Es gibt dort keine Scheine für einzelne Seen, du bezahlst die Lizenz und kannst fast an allen Gewässern in South Carolina angeln, das kann man dann der Broschüre entnehmen die man vor Ort bekommt. Auch musst du aufpassen wenn du Fisch mitnehmen willst, weil viele Gewässer nur C&R erlauben. 

Viel Spass wünsche ich dir, mit viel Muskie und Bass.


----------

